# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Houston Texans

## Boom55

This is the Texans year !!!!! 5-0 ! Is there any team out there that can beat them ? Interested to hear the responses  :Smilie:

----------


## Noles12

I see them losing to the bears and vikings

----------


## Boom55

Hmmm... Idk maybe the bears but the Packers are soft this year.

----------


## zaggahamma

i missed the game last night darn was gonna be the first time i saw them play 


so they won by 6 points....sounds like a close one against the jets..so i guess any quality team could beat them if they brought their game

----------


## Boom55

Yea was definitely a close/good game. If not for a couple JJ Watt plays they would be 4-1 right now. They showed that they are beatable last night, with that said they are still the team to beat.

----------


## zaggahamma

i dont watch enough games to give an accurate assessment

i wouldnt bet a large sum on any team early as u see a 9-7 team win the superbowl last year...twice the giants were a wild card team i think and won it all

if the niners are as tough as they were last year i'd say watch out for them

----------


## OnTheSauce

49ers for sure. They are way stronger than last year. Bad game against Vikings, but that happens.

----------


## Boom55

Yea there definitely a playoff team this year

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh losing a game doesnt count you out until playoff time

that brings me to a good question though...how good is minnesota then? guess if they beat another good team u gotta look at em..only loss to the colts and the colts just beat the discount doublecheck dummies that makes me so happy

----------


## MightyBeast

Yea texans are playing great this year. But there gonna have to play their a game in weeks to follow. Ravens minnisota and bears are all playing gd ball. Don't have to worry bout 9ers til the sb hopefully. Oh and watch out for those lucky qbs in the playoffs cough tom Brady. And the reason the jets played a great game is cause they got rolled over by the 9ers and weren't goin let it happen again in the stadium. Man what's up with the texans special teams the wudnt of been close if not for that.

----------


## Boom55

The Texans special teams does need work! The Texans will lose 1 of the next three just hopefully not to the " discount doublecheck dummies" lol

----------


## Rwy

I still dont see texans as super bowl team

----------


## MightyBeast

Is Ben Tate goin he back this Sunday. Ben Tate and seoinage foster are bad @ss runningbacks. And Rwy they may not make it to the superbowl this year but they are in contention. One day it'll be our year.

----------


## Rwy

Its schaub. He really isnt very good.

Otherwise you guys are ridiculous

----------


## Boom55

We should have got Manning !!! Lol

----------


## Rwy

I guess we can share our hate for the cowboys though

and aria foster is one of my favorite players in nfl

----------


## Boom55

FALSE, I'm a big fan of the always overrated/ over payed / poor performing Cowboys  :Frown:

----------


## Boom55

It's not looking good boys  :Frown:  SMH

----------


## bp2000

> This is the Texans year !!!!! 5-0 ! Is there any team out there that can beat them ? Interested to hear the responses


who cares 5-0 it's not about the record. You have to play well in the playoff's. You only have to win enough to get into the playoffs. Just look at the GIants last year. 

packs didn't lose 1 game last year then came the playoff championship game and they lost. Same with Patriots few years ago.

----------


## bp2000

they look terrible btw tonight. tons of penalties...stupid ones

----------


## zaggahamma

> they look terrible btw tonight. tons of penalties...stupid ones


exactly what i was thinking..they had doublecheck backed up and yanked his helmet off and everything....geeeeez....shoulda whacked him in the brain while his helmet was off...now 18 point lead...come on

----------


## Rwy

I just looked at their schedule so far. They have played all terrible teams and barley beat the jets. 

Is foster not hitting those big runs like he used too?

I have him in fantasy and he is a stud but I always remembered him doing crazy shit

----------


## Brohim

yea he just scored a TD

----------


## zaggahamma

> yea he just scored a TD


yeh he scored a couple goal line walk in runs...i guess i jinxed em by watching OR they SUCK

and ive never hated rodgers more

----------


## Rwy

> yeh he scored a couple goal line walk in runs...i guess i jinxed em by watching OR they SUCK
> 
> and ive never hated rodgers more


he is not breaking out those 20 yard runs like he was. The texans use him way too much. I was suprised they pulled him in the 4th quarter last night.

----------


## Boom55

> yeh he scored a couple goal line walk in runs...i guess i jinxed em by watching OR they SUCK
> 
> and ive never hated rodgers more


I blame you

----------


## MightyBeast

The reason why the jets played so good against us is because they just got their a$$handed to them by the 9ers and they weren't goin let it happen again on their home field. By that logic we shudve beat the pacs cause the filter beat them and the jets whipped da volts a$$. U can't go by that logic. And I am a texan fan but we just like the 9ers if the texans don't get an early lead schaub is going to choke.

----------


## MightyBeast

Did yall see jj watt that dude is a beast 3 man on him [email protected] Just to keep him away from rodgers. And seoinage foster is a stud. Best rb in the league imo.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I blame you


i do too

i did this to my rays baseball team 

 :Frown:  sorry  :Smilie:

----------


## Boom55

> Did yall see jj watt that dude is a beast 3 man on him [email protected] Just to keep him away from rodgers. And seoinage foster is a stud. Best rb in the league imo.


Yes he has is the defensive MVP IMO

----------


## Boom55

> i do too
> 
> i did this to my rays baseball team
> 
>  sorry


Start liking the Heat before the NBA season starts  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Start liking the Heat before the NBA season starts


oh u DO know me

DAMN u had to make me remember

lol


Lotta good matchups this sunday!

----------


## Boom55

> oh u DO know me
> 
> DAMN u had to make me remember
> 
> lol
> 
> Lotta good matchups this sunday!


Yea I'm ready for the Pats and Jets ! Rex always gets me excited.
P.S. it's Tebow Time

----------


## zaggahamma

i hate that fat bastard

what do u mean its tebow time? did i miss something?

----------


## Boom55

> i hate that fat bastard
> 
> what do u mean its tebow time? did i miss something?


Watch your mouth when you talk about quarterback Jesus  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

i always do

u know i was talking about brontosaurus rex  :Smilie:

----------


## Boom55

How about them Texans  :Smilie:  bounce back like a BOSS  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

yes congratulations on the win against the team with all the injuries  :Smilie:

----------


## Perseverance1

Texans are looking like the team to beat in the AFC but it won't matter since my 9ers are gonna smash em in the SB anyway haha.

Oh yeah, and Houston's D scoring 20 Fantasy points ****ed me this week...now I'm in 3rd place instead of 1st  :Frown:

----------


## Rwy

> Texans are looking like the team to beat in the AFC but it won't matter since my 9ers are gonna smash em in the SB anyway haha.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Houston's D scoring 20 Fantasy points ****ed me this week...now I'm in 3rd place instead of 1st


the 49ers are not going to the super bowl

----------


## Boom55

> Texans are looking like the team to beat in the AFC but it won't matter since my 9ers are gonna smash em in the SB anyway haha.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Houston's D scoring 20 Fantasy points ****ed me this week...now I'm in 3rd place instead of 1st


49ers in the SB ? Are you on drugs ? Dallas has a better chance haha

----------


## Rwy

pretenders

stop foster from running and Schaub cannot pick the defense apart.

Schaub is not a very good qb. He had foster so many times on the check down and threw so many inaccurate passes to his wrs

----------


## zaggahamma

definitely got whooped last night 

and what was that about SF? They will end up 1-3 seed

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Frisco has done nothing but improved. They have by far the top defense in the NFL, I don't understand why anybody would doubt there abilities. If they had 1 iffy part it would be there QB which is starting to look promising now that Kappernick has stepped in.

Houston got smoked, if JJ Watt or Foster don't perform they are done for. Shaub is to unpredictable, he can throw for 500 yards and 3 TD's one game then turn around and throw less then 200 yards and miss his targets.

Houston is still a solid team, they just need to pull there heads outa there butts before this post-season starts up.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> definitely got whooped last night 
> 
> and what was that about SF? They will end up 1-3 seed


Thanks for D.Howard by the way bud  :Smilie: .

----------


## zaggahamma

ha...another insomniac..

yes...your welcome...i still sport his jersey...

looks like we got about the same record..

hows ole dwight doin...i havent watched any games at all this year..

just because of your post, i looked at the standings..both lal and orl dropped way back

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> ha...another insomniac..
> 
> yes...your welcome...i still sport his jersey...
> 
> looks like we got about the same record..
> 
> hows ole dwight doin...i havent watched any games at all this year..
> 
> just because of your post, i looked at the standings..both lal and orl dropped way back


No insomnia brotha, I'm working in Europe right now and it's about 10am  :Smilie: .

LA isn't doing so hot but then again there is always an adjusting period. New coach, new players, whole new offense. You saw what happened to Miami on there first year.

Dwight shooting his free throws like he's trying to throw rocks in a pond, loving it. People are starting to "hack a dwight" and it has been killing us but D'antoni is refusing to bench him.

They will come together, don't you worry  :Smilie: .

----------


## zaggahamma

wow..so dwight got worse with the touch

where i saw a diff in him and shaq was the pure urge to win...i sense that dwight doesnt have that same urge but i hope i'm wrong..nice guy and i like the lakers

----------


## Rwy

IMO Dwight isnt staying in LA. He will be in brooklyn

I dont know what you guys were thinking hiring pringles for a coach

----------


## zaggahamma

not making over 50% of your free throws shows lack of talent and u got to be one helluva player to make up .....and as good as dwight is ....nope

----------


## Rwy

Take a soccer ball and try shooting free throws with it. Thats what its like for guys his size to shoot free throws. Its not an easy thing to do.

I played ball in college and most guys with big hands had a hard time shooting free throws. Got to play pick up with Dwight 2 years ago. I was three weeks off a sprained ankle but didnt care. What was the chances I would ever get to play with him again. Totally cool guy. Begged him to come to Knicks lol

----------


## zaggahamma

he definitely has a great personality..i've always admired him...he was a bit disrespectful and nonchalant about his departure here but i dont hold that against him..if he doesnt win a title i think that will speak a lot about him as a player

----------


## Rwy

Yea but he has def taken a pr hit. A lot of people dislike him a lot now. Especially with the BK rumors surfacing

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

It's cause there hands are so big, its like trying to throw a baseball into a basketball hoop, go try it  :Smilie: .

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

There's no way in hell LA is going to let Dwight go to Brooklyn, that's nonsense.

----------


## Rwy

They lakers dont have a say. He goes where ever he wants after this season.

Lake Show is in shambles. I love it. Kobe jack up another 40 you still lose.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> They lakers dont have a say. He goes where ever he wants after this season.
> 
> Lake Show is in shambles. I love it. Kobe jack up another 40 you still lose.


They have a new coach, offense, PG, franchise center. There is a massive amount of adjusting going on that will take time. Howard is not going to get his feet wet then just up and leave. Even if it comes down to it, LA will offer him a deal he can't refuse.

Dwight's the future of the Lakers when Kobe retires.

----------


## Rwy

> They have a new coach, offense, PG, franchise center. There is a massive amount of adjusting going on that will take time. Howard is not going to get his feet wet then just up and leave. Even if it comes down to it, LA will offer him a deal he can't refuse.
> 
> Dwight's the future of the Lakers when Kobe retires.


They will offer him the same thing anyone else can which is a max contract. Buss Jr is driving your franchise into the ground. I am a knicks fan I know how bad of a coach Mike D is. I have no idea what he was thinking getting him over Phil. Magic was even ripping Mike D today. IMO these are not adjustments these are things that make you skip town. Your team will not win until Kobe realizes that he has nothign to prove as far as scoring is concerned. I think the lakers are 1-9 when kobe scores more then 30....lol I saw it on tv the other day. Def a unflaterring stat


So you are from Cali a cowboys fan and a lakers fan. Odd match

----------


## zaggahamma

interesting stat

similar to alan iverson ballin

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> They will offer him the same thing anyone else can which is a max contract. Buss Jr is driving your franchise into the ground. I am a knicks fan I know how bad of a coach Mike D is. I have no idea what he was thinking getting him over Phil. Magic was even ripping Mike D today. IMO these are not adjustments these are things that make you skip town. Your team will not win until Kobe realizes that he has nothign to prove as far as scoring is concerned. I think the lakers are 1-9 when kobe scores more then 30....lol I saw it on tv the other day. Def a unflaterring stat
> 
> 
> So you are from Cali a cowboys fan and a lakers fan. Odd match


They're 1-9 when Kobe scores over 40. If you look at this stat last year they were something like 27-7 when Kobe scored over 40.

I'm not worried they will get back into it. They'll make the post-season no doubt, mark my words.

Odd match yes, I grew up watching the Cowboys as a child so that's why they are my team out of state. I'm also a San Jose Sharks fan and LA Dodgers fan so football is my only oddball  :Smilie: .

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> interesting stat
> 
> *similar to alan iverson ballin*


I was watching highlights and replays of Iverson on youtube yesterday lol.

Kobe is still playing basketball the way Kobe always plays ball, nothing has changed. Everybody around him changed and they're struggling to find there rhythm around Kobes play. Something that caught my attention yesterday when Steven A Smith went 1on1 interview with Kobe, Kobe stated that when he gets into a groove it throws the rhythm off of all his other players. So when Kobe starts to struggle or defense start giving him more attention he has to start utilizing his players and by that time they're all thrown off and that's when LA struggles. This could all be mumbo jumbo but basketball is a big part of rhythm. 

I don't like the style of offense Dtoni runs which is pick and rolls and cuts to the rim. LA his the build to be a post up and kick out team, I don't know why they're trying to run things like this, especially with there conductor Nash sitting on the bench, it's crazy!

----------


## zaggahamma

mumbo jumbo

----------


## Rwy

Man Kincks put a hurting on the lakers tonight

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Man Kincks put a hurting on the lakers tonight


Wasn't even that bad lol.

I thought the Lakers actually did a pretty good job playing the best team in the NBA which hasn't lost a game at home yet  :Smilie: .

----------


## Rwy

> Wasn't even that bad lol.
> 
> I thought the Lakers actually did a pretty good job playing the best team in the NBA which hasn't lost a game at home yet .



I was at the game. We were up by almost 30 at one point around the time Melo went out with that dirty hit from d12.

I ill take that though. Best team in the NBA!!! So weird saying that. Jason Kidd changed the dynamic of that team so much

----------

